# Water Sprite



## karmalotus (May 2, 2006)

I recently purchased some Ceratopteris thalictroides or water sprite. I am having a difficult time deciding what this plant likes best. I have it buried in the substrate as well as tied to a piece of driftwood and both plants seem to be rotting away. The stem is turning brown and detaching from the rhizome looking base section of the plant. Is there a better option for this plant? I heard it was easy to grow and would fill in fast… I have 2.5 WPG and dose with Flourish once a week. I just started CO2 in the tank yesterday. The plant has been in my tank for just over a week. Any suggestions??


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I usually just plant it directly into the substrate without problems. The fact that its browning may indicate that it may not be getting direct light, or simply adjusting to your tank. Don't forget to add the other nutrients NPKs in addition to your Flourish.

-John N.


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

I’ve seen this being used as a floater, and it looked like it was doing very well. My only experience with it came from a few small cuttings a horrible (now out of business) LFS gave me. They all rotted away within a week, but this was back when I first set up my tank.


----------



## deepdiver (May 30, 2006)

Now that you're addind Co2 it should grow like crazy.


----------



## simpsota (Mar 11, 2006)

I've planted it in the substrate and after a brief (few days to a week) slow growth period it took off. I even laid one stem on it's side on the substrate and several new shoots sprang up from it.


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

Water sprite, when grown submersed, is extremely fragile. It's quite possible any fronds turning brown have been damaged and are dying. If any plant will bounce back quickly, it is water sprite. Keep any detached fronds, and they will send off daughter plants as well.


----------



## karmalotus (May 2, 2006)

Thanks!! Almost all of the original stems have rotted off...... but I did notice two new shoots were growing from the base!! I hope it takes off and grows because it would be the perfect texture and size for the "hole" in my tank. I guess i will just let the detached portions float for a while and see what they do!


----------



## karmalotus (May 2, 2006)

How tall does this stuff get?? It's starting to really grow but only getting about six or so inches... i read on the net it was supposed to get about a foot.... what has been the "norm" in the real world??


----------



## deepdiver (May 30, 2006)

It gets pretty big. I've had some grow over 18". I think it was just adjusting to your tank.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

It would grow to the top of my 120gal tank....about 24-30 inches i think. The older fronds die off and you have to pinch them back. I have removed almost all the fronds before taking the plant from 30 inches down to 3-4 inches with one or two new fronds and within a week or two it was back to the top. If you want to propagate the plant let the old fronds float on the surface and you will see a bunch of new shoots growing off the old leaf (like java fern). When the new plants have roots you should be able to easily seperate them and plant them in the substrate.


----------

